# Anyone having/about to start IUI at Bourn Hall, Cambridge?



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi

I hope this is the right place to post! I'm new to IUI and just have a few questions that I'm hoping someone maybe able to help me with. First I guess a little about myself maybe helpful....DH and I have been ttc for 3 years. We don't have any children and I've never had a BFP. We have had 4 rounds of Clomid with scans and hCG injections all BFN. DH   are all okay, my tests show no reason for why we have not been able to get pg so we have been given the lovely label of Unexplained. 

After the 4 failed rounds of Clomid we had to wait for an appointment to see our consultant, then wait for the right cycle day to have all the blood tests done and then wait for the referral to go to Bourn Hall. Finally we have our first appointment at Bourn Hall on the 2nd December, which I guess will mean that we will not be able to start our tx until the New Year  

I'd really like some advice on what to expect from the IUI, hear about any successes and also if there is anyone that is currently having IUI at Bourn Hall. I've been on the Clomid board for the last 7-8 months with a wonderful bunch of ladies and am hoping to meet some new people on this thread to share experiences and maybe bump into some girls from the Clomid threads that have gone onto IUI. 

I hope it's okay to post as I know I've not started IUI, if I need to post in a different place please do let me know. Thanks  

Tama


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Tama, welcome to the IUI threads  

Have you read 'IUI beginners guide' near the top of the IUI general chit chat area? It really is fantastic and gives you pretty much all the info you need about the treatment.

I haven't found the actual treatment too bad, obviously there are a lot of emotional ups and downs but hopefully we can all try and help you through them  

You definitely posted in the right place, we all understand what you're going through  

Lots of luck and  

She


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Tama.

Bourn Hall is great. The staff are very friendly and the surroundings are beautiful which helps.

I've found the treatment fine so far, a little bit of an emotional rollercoaster but the nurses can help with that. There's also a counsellor if you need one.

Good Luck!!  

Rosie xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Shemonkey/Rosie - thank you so much for coming back to me so quickly  

Shemonkey - yes I did have a read of that and it is very helpful, thank you. 

Rosie - thanks for the info. 

One of the things I wanted to find out, and I'm sure everyone is different, but do you know if Bourn use Clomid with IUI or one of the injectable hormones? I know they will cover all this with me and dh at the appointment but I have sooooo many questions and am really bad at waiting for things   I've done a lot of reading over the last few year, maybe not a good idea, but I have read that the injectables have a higher success rate than Clomid plus Clomid turned me into a batty fruit cake  

Thank you again it is so nice to have all this help and support and hopefully I will be able to offer some help/support too once I get into the tx.

Thank you  

Tama


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Not sure about Bourne Tama but our clinic do Clomid, injectable or natural IUI depending on individual curcumstances (I am on fully medicated injectable) 

Hope that kind of helps?   xxx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya

Yes that does help, thank you. I know every clinic is different and I guess maybe it comes down to money and I know Clomid is the cheaper option but I'm hoping for injections - wow never thought I'd be asking to have needles stuck in me!!  

x


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

I know what you mean, I start my 3rd IUI tomorrow and am actually excited about jabbing myself   !!


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Tama.

I am using gonal-f injections, I think everyone does at Bourn. They are really easy, DP did mine first time and on the second go I did them myself as she was away. They're pretty painless and I had no side effects. They are easy to do and the pharmacist explained how to use the pen.
I'm not sure about the success rates though  .

Hope this helps.

Rosie xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Rosie you're a star.   I'm pleased to hear Bourn use injections, the Clomid gave me side effects so I'd be more than happy to never see one of those pills again. I'm not sure about dh giving me the injection he'd either stick it in the wrong place or enjoy it too much   

Rosie - is this your second round at IUI? Sending you loads of   and sticky vibes  

Shemonkey - best of luck, they say third time lucky so I will keep my fingers crossed for you   x

I have to say I can't wait to get started now but I have to keep telling myself that it is a few months off yet so can't get too excited just yet!

Thank you so much for all the advice it really does make a big difference.  

Tama x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello Tamsin lovely    Looks like we'll be moving to IUI together  

I've been lurking on the IUI TTC thread since August - it's a small group and soooooooooo lovely    

DH and I have our IUI co-ordination appt on Monday and will have our first cycle in November, depending on AF timing.  Will be using Puregon again (yay! so much better than clomid).

Enjoy the time off, esp as it means you can fully enjoy the Xmas party season.  It'll be January before you know it - just think how quickly this year has whizzed by  

Glad you enjoyed the trip to Florida  

Chat soon
xoxox


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

KD - Totally freaky - I was just thinking about you!   Wow that is so cool you'll be starting really soon. I was chatting with Daisy and she had her appointment too and I think is starting on her next cycle. I know it will come round quickly but after three years and all the waiting and heart break I just want to get on with it. I was hoping I would be able to start IUI when some of you did but I guess I'll just have to sit tight and wait   Keep in touch and let me know how you get on hun, so nice to hear from you   xx

Tamsin xx


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Tama, just had our second go but sadly ended with AF turning up before test day which was meant to be today  .
Bourn like you to wait a month so our next cycle will be in November and i can't wait!

The time will fly by for you I bet. The first time we had to wait seven weeks before trying again. I used the time to take extra special care of myself by stepping up my excercise and eating healthily, it really helps you cope with the emotional stuff.

Take care  

Rosie xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Ah Rosie just saw your post, so sorry af got you.   She is a     I'm sure that it will be third time lucky   

I'm sure the time will fly I'm just not very good at waiting for anything   You'd think after all this time I would have got a grip and just go with the flow but not me I drive myself nuts with reading too much stuff on the internet and then worrying that it will never happen to me!

Since finishing Clomid I've lost weight and even have my very own treadmill so try to do an hour a day on that (doesn't always happen   )which has made me feel a lot better but there is always all of this hanging over me. My best friend had her first baby at the end of June, only took them 3 months to conceive, my cousin is pg with her first and again only took them 6 months and to top it off in the last 12 months 7 ladies at the school I work at have had/about to have babies!! It just feels like the World is having babies and I'm just left behind. Anyway enough of my craziness not sure where it comes from   I'm guessing the fact that my sister just got married and keeps telling me she is going to get pg on honeymoon is driving me a little nuts.............what do I do if that happens?!  

Sorry that was a total me, me, me post but it's been building up since we got back from my sisters wedding and I was ready to pop.

I really hope that November brings you your  

T x


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Tama.

The good news is there's loads of people on this lovely site that know exactly what you're going through. My brother's girlfriend has just announced she is pg with number 2 by accident..aaarghhh .
On my 2ww this time I went shopping for shoes to take my mind off things and saw 19 (yes I was counting!) pg ladies at the shooping centre!!
I hope the IUI gives you the helping hand you need and your dreams come true. .

Rosie x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Rosie - everyone I've chatted to on FF in the last 8 months have been wonderful and very supportive, sorry I hope it didn't sound like I was the only one having to go through this. 

I know what you mean about the pg ladies out there. I'm sure they all wait in their cars for me to go out shopping and then all rush in and hang around near me   My dh thought I was nuts coz I'd come home from doing the shopping and would tell him how many ladies I saw with bumps, then he came to Tesco with me and kept saying 'You're right there's another one' after that he let me rant   

I hope that the taxi ride for the   does the trick, I think dh will be glad of the rest   

I too hope that your dreams come true x

Tamsin x


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Tama, love the thought of OHs   hitchng a taxi ride    xx


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Shame they don't get sat nav!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Put my name down for the    sat nav


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Tama, come and join us on the IUI girls TTC thread if you want, you don't need to have started treatment yet


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Shemonkey that would be great.


----------



## hamiltonman (Dec 4, 2009)

My wife and I are on day 5 of our two week wait. We are private patients and very pleased with Bourn Hall. They are very professional, and the buildings wonderful. I might be the only male poster here!

PS We have unexplained infertility TTC 2 Years


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Good luck to you both hamiltonman     xxx


----------



## hamiltonman (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for your support.

We are hopeful that our IUI will work.

For those who are considering going private, the total cost for our treatment was as follows:

Initial Consultation, Semen Analysis & HIV/Hep Tests (x2 people) = £550 You must have initial consultation & semen test, but HIV/Hep can be done on NHS.
IUI Treatment package = £900

It is alot of money I know, BUT the package is VERY good value. The initial consultation etc is a stinger, but unavoidable. I think my wife visited around 5-6 times for scans etc, plus the procedure (I was there obviously!) and there are 2 Gonal pens needed, plus trigger and pessaries. It even includes pregnancy blood test at day 15 approx. When you take all this into account, its not bad value.

I really think you get what you pay for. The whole place is nice, staff, surroundings, waiting rooms, doctors. I hate hospitals, but this place is actually a treat to visit!

Best of luck anyone who is going, private or NHS funded. I do get the feeling however that most people I saw there are all funded. You must be able to cope with this emotionally if you are paying as you don't want to become to stressed and spoil your treatment because of it! ie "Why can't we get funding sob sob". 

For those with unexplained infertility and no major male factor why not give it a try? Thats what we felt. It is easier on the wallet than IVF. Hopefully you will get lucky.


----------



## hamiltonman (Dec 4, 2009)

Had blood test and wife is pregnant!


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hamiltonman that is wonderful news for you and your wife - congratulations   We just has are cycle cancelled as the 75iu gonal they gave me made me produce too many follies so they cancelled the treatment, which was a blow, after 3.7 years it seems to get harder each time. Hoping next time my body plays ball. 

What a lovely Christmas present to you both. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 8-9months  

Tx


----------

